
Show HN: Shoot ping pong balls in real time at roboempress - tkl
https://letsrobot.tv/robocaster/roboempress/robot/7060011
======
tkl
She's got a shield and sword to fight the onslaught. ~200ms latency, running
on golang, node.js, react.js, python. Aim, shoot, also talk (text-to-speech)

------
bradknowles
Doesn’t seem to work on iOS.

